# Temporada de ciclones na região da Austrália e Pacífico Sul de 2013-2014



## Felipe Freitas (31 Dez 2013 às 04:24)

*Pacífico Sul*

A temporada começou oficialmente no dia 01 de novembro de 2013 e termina em 30 de abril de 2014. Os institutos de meteorologia de Fiji, Austrália e Nova Zelândia são os responsáveis por monitorar e emitir alertas nesta região.

*Nomes*
Ian 
June 
Kofi 
Lusi 
Mike 
Nute 
Odile 
Pam 
Reuben 
Solo 
Tuni 
Ula

*Região da Austrália*

A temporada começou oficialmente no dia 01 de novembro de 2013 e termina em 30 de abril de 2014. Os institutos de meteorologia da Austrália, Indonésia e Papua Nova Guiné são os responsáveis por monitorar e emitir alertas nesta região.

Cada instituto tem sua própria lista de nomes.

Caso um ciclone tropical se forme na região de responsabilidade do TCWC de Jakarta, os nomes serão:

Bakung 	
Cempaka
Dahlia 	
Flamboyan 
Kenanga 
Lili 
Mawar
Seroja 
Teratai 
Anggrek 

Caso um ciclone tropical se forme na região de responsabilidade do TCWC de Port Moresby, os nomes serão:

Alu 
Buri 
Dodo 
Emau 
Fere 
Hibu 
Ila 
Kama 
Lobu 
Maila 

Caso um ciclone tropical se forme na região de responsabilidade da Bureau of Meteorology (Austrália), os nomes serão:

Alessia
Bruce
Christine 
Dylan
Edna 
Fletcher
Gillian 
Hadi 
Ita
Jack 
Kate 
Lam 
Marcia
Nathan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Dez 2013 às 04:40)

Até o momento tivemos três tempestades nomeadas:

*Alessia*
Se formou em 20 de Novembro e se dissipou em 2 de Dezembro depois de fazer landfall como um ciclone de categoria 1 na escala australiana. A tempestade afetou o Território do Norte e a Austrália Ocidental. A tempestade provocou acumulado de chuva de 300 mm em Centre Island, Austrália.







*Bruce*
Se formou em 15 de Dezembro e saiu da área de responsabilidade da Bureau of Meteorology (Austrália) no dia 19 de Dezembro, quando era um ciclone de categoria 3 na escala australiana. A tempestade chegou a categoria 5 na região do Índico Sudoeste.






*Christine*
Se formou em 22 de Dezembro e ainda está em atividade. A tempestade fez landfall no dia 30/12 como categoria 3 na escala australiana, provocando acumulados de chuva próximos de 150 mm até o momento e rajadas de ventos de 203 km/h em Cape Lambert.


----------



## Ziemann (18 Jan 2014 às 14:52)

Ciclone tropical June.

TXPS27 KNES 181212
TCSWSP

A.  10P (JUNE)

B.  18/1132Z

C.  23.1S

D.  164.1E

E.  THREE/MTSAT

F.  T2.5/3.0/D0.5/24HRS

G.  IR/EIR/SWIR/TMI/SSMIS

H.  REMARKS...DT=2.0 BASED ON SHEAR PATTERN WITH LOW LEVEL CENTER 1 DEGREE
FROM OVERCAST. PT=2.5. MET=2.5. FT IS BASED ON MET. LITTLE CONFIDENCE
IN POSITION.

I.  ADDL POSITIONS

    18/0651Z 21.7S 164.2E TMI
    18/0716Z 21.7S 164.4E SSMIS


...SCHWARTZ


----------



## Ziemann (31 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

Ciclone tropical Dylan.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

*INVEST 94P*

Invest 94P que atualmente está próximo das Ilhas Salomão é esperado para se mover na direção oeste, rumo ao estado de Queensland, Austrália.
O ciclone pode encontrar boas condições para seu fortalecimento no Mar de Coral, podendo se intensificar para um forte ciclone e afetar o estado de Queensland daqui cerca de 1 semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

*INVEST 92P ( 16P)*

16P pode se fortalecer para categoria 1 na escala australiana no dia 02. 
O ciclone deve afetar Fiji e Tonga.
16P deve se tornar ciclone extratropical no dia 04.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Mar 2014 às 18:50)

16P recebeu o nome de Kofi.
A tempestade se fortaleceu até a categoria 2 na escala australiana e hoje se tornou um ciclone extratropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mar 2014 às 18:23)

GILLIAN chegou a categoria 4 na escala  Saffir-Simpson e categoria 5 na australiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 06:18)

GILLIAN chegou a categoria 5 na escala Saffir-Simpson e australiana.
Não houve danos ou mortes em decorrência desse ciclone.

Ciclone tropical Ita está "estacionado" ao sul de Papua Nova Guiné.
Ita atualmente é um ciclone de categoria 3 na escala australiana e o departamento de meteorologia do governo australiano, indica a possibilidade de se fortalecer para categoria 4 antes do _landfall_.
Última previsão do JTWC mostra o_ landfall_ ocorrendo próximo a _Cape Melville_ como categoria 3/4 na escala _Saffir-Simpson_.






ITA - T4.0/4.0 
110 km/h (10-min)
978 mbar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 06:22)

Quando ainda era Invest 97P, Ita causou grandes inundações nas Ilhas Salomão.
Até o momento foram confirmadas 16 mortes e 10.000 desabrigados.
Para piorar a situação, um terremoto de M6.0 atingiu a região, causando deslizamentos de terra.























A estimativa de precipitação realizada pelo satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) da Agência Espacial Americana (NASA) mostra acumulados superiores a 500 mm nas Ilhas Salomão
.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2014 às 03:50)

Ita está em uma área com baixo cisalhamento e SST acima de 28ºC, o que deve permitir sua intensificação, o departamento de meteorologia do governo australiano não descarta que Ita chegue a categoria 5 na escala australiana.






Ita atualmente mantém ventos sustentados em 185 km/h (1 min) e pressão de 948 mbar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2014 às 05:52)

Ciclone tropical Ita


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2014 às 06:16)

Os últimos dois ciclones a terem atingido essa região com a mesma intensidade foram Yasi (2011) e Larry (2006), ambos causaram uma fatalidade e danos que superaram 1 bilhão de dólares.


----------



## Cenomaniano (10 Abr 2014 às 11:41)

> IDQ20023
> Australian Government Bureau of Meteorology
> Queensland
> Tropical Cyclone Warning Centre
> ...



Fonte: http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ20023.txt


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2014 às 18:18)

Ita se fortaleceu para categoria 5 na escala australiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

O olho do ciclone já pode ser visto nas imagens de radar: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR191.loop.shtml
Ita se enfraqueceu um pouco nas últimas horas.







Acumulados de chuva previstos para o estado de Queensland, Austrália.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2014 às 03:27)

Ciclone Ita deve fazer _landfall_ daqui poucas horas na Austrália.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2014 às 03:34)

Transmissões ao vivo devem começar em breve: 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cyclo...=JPER&utm_medium=FlashPlayer&utm_source=embed

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-11/live3a-cyclone-ita-set-to-smash-into-queensland-coast/5382592

EDITADO:
O _landfall_ deve ocorrer por volta das 18h no horário da Austrália.
Agora são 14h11 na Austrália.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2014 às 14:16)

Ciclone Ita faz_ landfall_ na Austrália entre categoria 3/4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

Rajadas de vento de 159 km/h foram registradas em _Cape Flattery_.
A pressão mínima chegou a 962.6 hPa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Abr 2014 às 14:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 01:52)

Ita se enfraqueceu para categoria 1. 
Em alguns locais o acumulado de chuva superou os 300 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2014 às 02:24)

http://classic.wunderground.com/wea....asp?ID=IQUEENSL384&day=12&month=04&year=2014

Estação amadora que sobreviveu à intempérie, pelo menos em termos de precipitação!


----------



## CptRena (12 Abr 2014 às 02:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weather....asp?ID=IQUEENSL384&day=12&month=04&year=2014
> 
> Estação amadora que sobreviveu à intempérie, pelo menos em termos de precipitação!



Espectáculo o gráfico do _rain rate_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 23:52)

Ita agora é um ciclone de categoria 1 na escala australiana.
Chuvas fortes devem continuar afetando parte do estado de Queensland nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2014 às 01:54)

Ita se tornou um ciclone extratropical e segue em direção a Nova Zelândia, onde pode provocar acumulados de chuva significativos.
Além de inundações, o ciclone provocou grandes perdas na agricultura e os prejuízos já são estimados em milhões de dólares. 
Felizmente, não houve registro de fatalidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2014 às 23:30)

Chuvas e ventos fortes podem afetar entre hoje (17) e amanhã (18) a Nova Zelândia.
Os maiores acumulados de chuva são esperados para as região de Nelson, Marlborough e a Costa Oeste, onde em alguns locais pode chover até 300 mm.
Rajadas de vento superiores a 100 km/h podem afetar principalmente a Costa Oeste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Abr 2014 às 04:10)

Chuvas e ventos fortes já afetam principalmente a Ilha Norte, onde há registro de inundações, deslizamentos de terra e falta de energia.
O ciclone também provocou ressaca, o que causou alguns danos e inundações de estradas.

























NZ Herald


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Abr 2014 às 18:27)

Houve registro de rajadas de vento de 137km/h em Cape Reinga, 113km/h em Tutukaka e 128km/h em Marsden Point.
Alguns danos causados pelo vento foram relatados e também houve falta de energia para milhares de pessoas.
Acumulados de chuva superaram os 100 mm em muitas cidades.
Em Wellington choveu cerca de 80 mm.





Otago Daily Times


----------

